# 5 minute picking warm up video



## Maniacal (Mar 4, 2014)

This video is a test of my new lesson format, onscreen tab. 

It is a 5 minute picking warmup for intermediate level players. I have plenty more warmup videos to come, I just want to post this video to see if it actually works. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AgapdXJG4w

Thoughts?


----------



## WhoThenNow7 (Mar 4, 2014)

I really like it. It definitely looks like it would great for stamina; i'm going to do it after work today.


----------



## Maniacal (Mar 4, 2014)

Cool. If this format works for you guys then I will continue recording the other 10 play alongs I have written.


----------



## Phantom (Mar 4, 2014)

Definitely gonna try that


----------



## Maniacal (Mar 7, 2014)

Here is number 2 - 5 minute legato warm up

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnVVSXp5hw0


----------



## Cyn__Theia (Mar 7, 2014)

Awesome stuff. Website bookmarked, youtube subscribed. I was really looking for a good legato warm up; the play along video you posted is going to be really useful. The simple string skipping repetition in the first video is also a great routine. Most definitely going to be digging into and integrating your content to my warm-up/technique routine within the next few weeks.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Maniacal (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks. I have loads of pretty intense practice routines, check out my picking and legato posters as well as my play along downloads. The download play alongs are 25+ minutes long

The more interest I get in these short Youtube play along videos, the more I will do.


----------



## axxessdenied (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks! Just picked up Guitarmaggedon Pro! Looking forward to making some progress


----------



## WhoThenNow7 (Mar 9, 2014)

awesome man, definitely a great workout. Subscribed!


----------



## TeeWX (Mar 12, 2014)

The legato warm-up isn't as good because the guitar wasn't a Carvin. 

Having your books, I notice these are very similar exercises. I play these warm up exercises quite often! (Although mostly the legato one) I was wondering though just out of pure curiosity, why do you use the alternately picked 16th notes exercise as the exercise to repeat so often?


----------



## Maniacal (Mar 12, 2014)

Because I believe playing single note 16ths/setuplets etc are the best exercises for practicing technique. There are no "magic" exercises (no matter what the guitar marketing Gods tell you), but playing something so simple allows me to work on the mechanics of the picking hand, small movements, being relaxed. 

I was always a bad alternate picker, but focusing on that simple exercise for many years has done wonders for my alternate picking. 

Single note alternate picking is the same to me as single strokes are for a drummer. 

Also, this is the basic warm up. The intermediate one will be up tonight and includes lots of 3NPS playing (another amazingly useful exercise).


----------



## TeeWX (Mar 12, 2014)

Maniacal said:


> Because I believe playing single note 16ths/setuplets etc are the best exercises for practicing technique. There are no "magic" exercises (no matter what the guitar marketing Gods tell you), but playing something so simple allows me to work on the mechanics of the picking hand, small movements, being relaxed.
> 
> I was always a bad alternate picker, but focusing on that simple exercise for many years has done wonders for my alternate picking.
> 
> ...



Awesome! I'm subscribed so I'll be checking it out for sure.

Thanks for the response, that makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Rudbeck (Mar 14, 2014)

These seem great, I'm going to try them, when I'm off 
Thanks!


----------



## Rudbeck (Mar 14, 2014)

And I also subbed


----------



## Maniacal (Mar 14, 2014)

Here is the intermediate 5 minute picking warmup

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12Mtb2dvhiE


----------



## Maniacal (Mar 14, 2014)

how do I embed these videos so they appear on here?


----------



## Cyn__Theia (Mar 14, 2014)

Maniacal said:


> how do I embed these videos so they appear on here?



Post just the extension after the "http://youtu.be", but with "youtubevid" within brackets before the extension and after the extension, similar to how bolding and italicizing functions (

If my explanation didn't help, then just hit "quote" as if you were going to reply to this post with a quote and it should decipher the video as text, which will give you the formula on how to embed here on 7S.o in the future. I hoped this has helped!

As for the video itself, thanks again for the upload! Great routines to get down and incorporate into my warm-up as well as some technique practicing itself.


----------



## Maniacal (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks for the information and appreciating the video. I literally have 250 videos to record this year so will continue to try and do at least 1 a day.


----------



## Maniacal (Mar 18, 2014)

Here is the Intermediate legato warmup:



I have lots of other warmup videos in mind, but what would you people like next?


----------



## chassless (Mar 26, 2014)

subb'ed for after work !


----------



## Les (Mar 26, 2014)

This is awesome. I like to see the music tabs as well. Keep them in! notes and tabs! Thanks.

EDIT; SUBBED!!!!


----------



## Maniacal (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks! I will be doing the advanced picking and legato warm ups today. Then I will move on to scale, chord and arpeggio warm ups.


----------



## 1longhorn (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks for your effort. Nice format. Will incorporate.


----------



## Maniacal (Mar 28, 2014)

Advanced picking warmup


----------



## Anders Petersen (Mar 28, 2014)

Cool video!


----------



## Santuzzo (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks for posting all of this.

As always, your stuff is GREAT! 
sick guitar, too....don't even let me get started on your insane chops.....


----------



## Maniacal (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks! This Carvin is great, so easy to play! 

Check out my YT in the next few weeks, I am going to record about 40 new licks from my app as well as some 8 string licks too.


----------



## JustMac (Mar 28, 2014)

Do you do all-hammers for legato? Can't decide if I should ditch pulling-off completely.


----------



## Maniacal (Mar 28, 2014)

It really depends what sound I'm going for. I actually quite like the sound of a pull off so I tend to use that but when trying to emulate the Holdsworth sound, I do my best to hammer on my lines.


----------



## Maniacal (Apr 4, 2014)

Advanced 5 minute legato warmup:



Now I will begin the major mode play alongs


----------



## Maniacal (Apr 10, 2014)

Something for the beginners. 

A minor pentatonic position 1 warmup:


----------



## Der JD (Apr 11, 2014)

I really like these videos but what really sucks is that as it's playing through the pattern the 1st part of the tab gets cut off to where you can't see the tab for the entire pattern. I end up having to stop, rewind, and stop again just at the right spot to see the tab for the 1st part of the pattern.


----------



## Maniacal (Apr 11, 2014)

Yeah I've noticed it doing that sometimes too. I am not sure how to correct it in Guitar Pro though..


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Apr 12, 2014)

Please can you add the bpm in the upcoming videos?
I found some fun stuff I do using the speed functions of youtube using html5 settings.
After I play the normal warm-up I switch to play it at 1.5 the speed.
Some stuff is easy, some gets a bit more a problem (the outside 1-3 picking on basic alternate picking warm-up for example).
Some times I manage to do it like 4 times (out of 8) clean and consistant, then I lose stamina and mess, so it would help to know the bpm to practice it outside the youtube vid.
I'm also really considering to buy your Play Along downloads, since Guitarmageddon doesn't work (yet?) on iOS6, but would like to know more about it.
If you feel, drop me a pm to explain what kind of stuff I can find in there.
Thanks


----------



## Maniacal (Apr 12, 2014)

Each of the play alongs have a description on my website.


----------



## bey0ndreaz0n (Apr 18, 2014)

I've just played through them all (or tried!), they're really great, thanks for posting!


----------



## Maniacal (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks for watching! How did you the find the advanced warmups?

I have many more to come, they just take ages to put together. Next one will be an improv warmup.


----------



## bey0ndreaz0n (Apr 18, 2014)

They were a nice challenge 

The only thing I'd mention is that some of them I had to pause to read and get some of the patterns first. With the more difficult odd groups (forcing your pick strokes to alternate between starting the pattern on a down then next time on an up), I found them way too fast to jump into. Maybe these could do with a slower tempo first.

I think someone else mentioned it but it would be really useful to see the bpm in the video. Plus to sort out the tab so that you can see the whole bar! What have you used to capture guitar pro screen playback? It looks like all you need to do is resize the picture in picture crop maybe?


----------



## Maniacal (Apr 18, 2014)

I will work on correcting this. The problem is with Guitar Pros playback, hopefully if I reduce the zoom % the tab won't jump around as much on screen. 

When you find an exercise that is too hard, add it to your daily routine until you can play it fluently. Odd groupings are a great way of working on inside and outside picking at the same time so it is worth mastering them.


----------



## gorthul (May 2, 2014)

I've done your basic 5 minute warm-up for 2 weeks now and it already feels like my picking improved, especially the endurance in my right hand is much better now and I pick more relaxed.

Great stuff dude, I will surely check out your other stuff and maybe buy one of your books.  (are they also available as e-books? )


----------



## Maniacal (May 2, 2014)

not at the moment. They are only books at the moment. When I have sold all my copies then I will make it a PDF. This wont be for several years though due to being the worst salesman on the Internet


----------



## Maniacal (May 2, 2014)

Restrung my Vigier and did some warmups with it. Tasteless playing but whatever


----------



## OmegaSlayer (May 2, 2014)

New strings wankery...I heard it's a disease


----------



## WhoThenNow7 (May 3, 2014)

so by "warm-up", does that mean it's still meant to be an exercise?


----------



## Maniacal (May 3, 2014)

Yeah just to get the fingers moving


----------

